# crayons



## catikit (Nov 13, 2011)

Anyine heard of making crayons out of soap and beeswax? I want to make some crayons for my son.....


----------



## judymoody (Nov 13, 2011)

For what purpose?  To use as crayons?  Or as soap?

I have seen some cute soap molds in the shape of crayons.


----------



## catikit (Nov 13, 2011)

Crayons to use as crayons


----------



## tlm884 (Nov 13, 2011)

http://ourholisticlife.blogspot.com/200 ... ayons.html


----------



## Soaplady22 (Nov 13, 2011)

I went to the blogsite - never heard of doing this before. I wonder who dreamed this one up??

I guess it holds the color as beeswax alone wouldn't. Unless you used white pellets I suppose.

Interested to see if anyone here tries this and what the results are. I'm busy now or I would give it a shot .... 

Anyone??


----------



## carebear (Nov 13, 2011)

sounds like a pretty expensive box of crayons


----------



## tlm884 (Nov 13, 2011)

Some of the things I have seen online indicated that people make their own because then they can control what goes into them as not to expose your children to chemicals they see as toxic. However, as far as I know crayola crayons are nontoxic and cheap.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 14, 2011)

I make soap crayons, but I don't use beeswax because that would inhibit lather.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Nov 14, 2011)

There's someone on You Tube who colors her soap with them...

Ugh- don't do that.


----------



## tlm884 (Nov 14, 2011)

These crayons aren't for actually using in the bath. They are an alternative to store bought crayons


----------



## Soaplady22 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's hard for me to imagine that soap and wax is a good thing to color with. I would think that the soap would leave an unwanted residue. But it is intriguing.


----------



## tlm884 (Nov 15, 2011)

The average crayon contains wax, stearic acid, and pigment. The beeswax would provide the wax and the soap the stearic acid and pigment.


----------



## Soaplady22 (Nov 15, 2011)

stearic acid .... really?? Guess I don't know my crayola crayons!!

Gotta try this now just to see if it works!


----------



## tlm884 (Nov 15, 2011)

I found this online if you want to be more scientific in your crayon making!

the base wax consists essentially of the paraffin wax in the amount of about 30%-95% by weight, the microcrystalline wax in the amount of about 1%-5% by weight, the stearic acid in the amount of about 10%-50% by weight and the pigment in the amount of about 0.5%-25% by weight.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 15, 2011)

tlm884 said:
			
		

> I found this online if you want to be more scientific in your crayon making!
> 
> the base wax consists essentially of the paraffin wax in the amount of about 30%-95% by weight, the microcrystalline wax in the amount of about 1%-5% by weight, the stearic acid in the amount of about 10%-50% by weight and the pigment in the amount of about 0.5%-25% by weight.


That's true, but I wouldn't want a kid to use this in a bath. I was talking about bath crayons, which are made out of soap.


----------



## catikit (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone-im finding this a really interesting thread.thanks for your info taylor.it is as you said, crayons for drawing with-not 'bath crayons'. Soooooo in light of what ive learnt so far here-surely there must be a cheaper and easier way to provide stearic acid for my crayon recipe than using soap/making soap for it.........?


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 15, 2011)

I presumed it was bath crayons that you wanted, since your question is in the CP forum part of this web site.


----------



## tlm884 (Nov 15, 2011)

Your right soap buddy. Maybe this thread should be moved to the craft forum


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 15, 2011)

Thread has been moved to prevent further confusion.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 16, 2011)

What about using straight stearic acid with your beeswax and pigment?


----------



## catikit (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes i was thinking that..... How easy is it to get hold of?


----------



## Lotsofsuds (Nov 30, 2011)

I like the idea of bath tub crayons it would give kids more fun in the tub


----------

